# The Patti Austin thread



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

I’ve fallen in love with vocalist Patti Austin quite a few moons ago, and (I’m very much downplaying my emotions) she hasn’t let me down ever since. I keep enjoying her performances, and she continues to surprise me in the most pleasant ways. She also reflects my own attitude towards music, which I hope is eclectic but not arbitrary. Pop, Jazz, R&B, it’s not about categories, it’s about good music. And I mean business; I wouldn’t hesitate to place her vocals into the Dionne Warwick, Peggy Lee, and, yes, Ella Fitzgerald (which in my book is the ultimate) category. 

She may be too easy to overlook at times, because some of her tracks seem pleasant and only that. It’s only that you can give them a second, a forth, a sixteenth, a two-hundred-and-twenty-sixth spin, and her vocals will still sound fresh and interesting, worth listening to. Staying power; she has it. She’s also one of the most funny, continually hard-working, thoughtful and down-to-earth performers that you can meet in the business (also one of the most private regarding her real self).

She will be performing at the Burghausen Jazz Festival 2014, and I will absolutely try to catch her again.

I would love to hear about other thoughts on Ms. Austin on this multifaceted board (positive/respectful preferred, but not mandatory ).


----------

